# Another tag/end serving question



## JMASavage (Feb 4, 2008)

is it really necessary to wrap the tag ends before doing the end serving?
Would'nt the end loop, end serving, and twisting be enough to hold the string material and keep it from pulling through?


----------



## Rantz (May 17, 2012)

There is a gentleman on here that wraps his end loops with the tag ends and then super glues them in place. Then he just starts his end serving above that point and it covers it all up. I recall many people citing the quality and look of his strings.

NP Archery is his name

Here is a thread http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1356672


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

JMASavage said:


> is it really necessary to wrap the tag ends before doing the end serving?
> Would'nt the end loop, end serving, and twisting be enough to hold the string material and keep it from pulling through?


It will work. At least it has for me. I have just about got completely away from using any superglue as i just can't see any advantage either way. At the end of the loop serving, I pass the tag thru the middle of the bundle and pull TIGHT. After the stretch and twist, I again pull the tag TIGHT and snip off the tag flush with the string. As long as you have a bit of serving that covers the end of the loop serving, it is there to stay.


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

NP,
The pic with the silver thread almost looks like you did a short whipstitch? Or is it just shoved through the bundle a couple of times?


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

thwackaddict said:


> NP,
> The pic with the silver thread almost looks like you did a short whipstitch? Or is it just shoved through the bundle a couple of times?


Well..........I dug those pics up to give an example of what I was talking about. They are old and I didn't really look at them real hard when I posted it....and dang if it don't look like a whip to me too...??????? It should show the tag passing thru the bundle a SINGLE time. NO whip. NO wrap. I'll try and dig up a example pic that is correct without being misleading. 

Good eye! I must be getting old!


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

NP Archery said:


> Well..........I dug those pics up to give an example of what I was talking about. They are old and I didn't really look at them real hard when I posted it....and dang if it don't look like a whip to me too...??????? It should show the tag passing thru the bundle a SINGLE time. NO whip. NO wrap. I'll try and dig up a example pic that is correct without being misleading.
> 
> Good eye! I must be getting old!


I would think a short whip would still cover pretty smooth? But I haven't even built a real string yet.


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

OK.....this should show it a little better. I guess I should have paid more attention to what I was posting. Sorry if I was misleading...


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

NP those do look awesome!!!


----------



## flag (Oct 4, 2009)

i do mine the same way as np does and dont have any problems


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I used to worry about tying mine off and could never get a good smooth transition over the area...the last couple strings I have made I did my loops like NP showed. Smoothest best looking serving jobs I have ever had on a string. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've been doing something similar to NP except I also feed it back under the last wrap of my tag, pull the tag tight so the last wrap tightens down on the end and cut off. I do it more so that the tag is tightened down and doesn't start to unravel, its been working real well.


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

JMASavage said:


> is it really necessary to wrap the tag ends before doing the end serving?
> Would'nt the end loop, end serving, and twisting be enough to hold the string material and keep it from pulling through?


Maybe I'm all wet but, isn't the OP describing a string where the tags are straight with no loop serving? My interpretation of his question is that his end loop consists "only" of the strings strands with no twisting whatsoever. If that is true, I think he would like to know if, the end serving/strand twist/strand tension around the post, is enough to clamp the tags enough to prevent slippage.

Another interpretaion could be that the loops are served and the tags are straight so he would like to know if, the loop serving/end serving/strand twist/bundle tension around post, is enough to prevent slippage.


----------



## JMASavage (Feb 4, 2008)

Vortex69 said:


> Maybe I'm all wet but, isn't the OP describing a string where the tags are straight with no loop serving? My interpretation of his question is that his end loop consists "only" of the strings strands with no twisting whatsoever. If that is true, I think he would like to know if, the end serving/strand twist/strand tension around the post, is enough to clamp the tags enough to prevent slippage.
> 
> Another interpretaion could be that the loops are served and the tags are straight so he would like to know if, the loop serving/end serving/strand twist/bundle tension around post, is enough to prevent slippage.


I kind of worded my question wrong. What I meant was after serving the loop end with serving not the tags can you just cut the tags instead of wrapping them aroung the string tappering them and then serve over them with the end serving. I cant get the end serving to lay the way I want it over the wrapped area, I'm very close but not quite there. After seeing the way NP is doing it I may try doing his way of wrapping through the bundle then serve over it and see what kind of results i get. Thanks for everyones help I am learning a lot and getting better at string building.


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

The transition area can be difficult to master. I do the first inch or so by hand (no string to jig contact) with a ton of jig tension. That, combined with a small loop serving diameter, has worked very well for me. Someone on here has some great looking transitions by serving twoards the end. As far as straight tags go, I've got no experience doing that so I really don't know. When I started I followed my purchased video which told me to do a series of half hitches directly after the loop serve. I now wrap the tags around their color of the bundle a few times in both directions while trying to keep them somewhat flat, then serve the loop with 0.007" Halo and finally cutting the tags flush with the loop serving. My next step is to stretch the non-twisted lay up @ 300+lbs and never had one slip.... yet.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

I made up a tutorial how to do tag ends. Did it for a friend so he could understand. Be gentle I am not a camera man and not all of us do tags the same. But never the less here are the 2 videos.

http://s745.beta.photobucket.com/user/Hutchnsonarchery/media/100_2412_zps8b0a9b42.mp4.html


Hutch


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

Good vid! (only saw one). You made it look easy enough that I might even give it a try.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Vortex69 said:


> Good vid! (only saw one). You made it look easy enough that I might even give it a try.


Vortex69, take a look under the video player there should be a few videos. Let me know if there isn't and I will post it.


Hutch


----------



## rww1977 (Sep 23, 2012)

Deer Eliminator said:


> I made up a tutorial how to do tag ends. Did it for a friend so he could understand. Be gentle I am not a camera man and not all of us do tags the same. But never the less here are the 2 videos.
> 
> http://s745.beta.photobucket.com/user/Hutchnsonarchery/media/100_2412_zps8b0a9b42.mp4.html
> 
> ...


I've never built strings before, but just ordered some stuff so that I can start. Mainly want to do my own stuff and have the ability to maybe do some FrakenBow type builds. It might be a dumb question, but by closing you ends this way, then it eliminates the need for a loop serving?? Is this correct?

Nice video also. Very helpful from my perspective. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

rww1977 said:


> I've never built strings before, but just ordered some stuff so that I can start. Mainly want to do my own stuff and have the ability to maybe do some FrakenBow type builds. It might be a dumb question, but by closing you ends this way, then it eliminates the need for a loop serving?? Is this correct?
> 
> Nice video also. Very helpful from my perspective. Thanks for posting.


Yes, using tag ends is a way to do it with out serving the loop. Quicker for me and it looks good. Done right it works perect and serves it pupose.



Hutch


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

Deer Eliminator said:


> Vortex69, take a look under the video player there should be a few videos. Let me know if there isn't and I will post it.
> 
> 
> Hutch


It's there......my peep must have been twisted ;-)


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks Mike!


Hutch


----------



## d_ninja (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. Your end loops look 10x better than mine. I'm going to try your method.


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

Deer Eliminator said:


> I made up a tutorial how to do tag ends. Did it for a friend so he could understand. Be gentle I am not a camera man and not all of us do tags the same. But never the less here are the 2 videos.
> 
> http://s745.beta.photobucket.com/user/Hutchnsonarchery/media/100_2412_zps8b0a9b42.mp4.htmlHutch


Hutch,

You Da Man!!! Thanks a bunch for the video. I am going to try the one up one down method when I do my first string. Have you ever tried that?

Thwack


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

thwackaddict said:


> Hutch,
> 
> You Da Man!!! Thanks a bunch for the video. I am going to try the one up one down method when I do my first string. Have you ever tried that?
> 
> Thwack


I only use one up and one down when I am using a piece of string material over an end that doesn't have tag ends. 


Hutch


----------



## K.G.K. (Jun 27, 2011)

I really enjoyed this thread...very educational. I have been building strings for a short while, and this put my understanding and skill level over the top. Thanks again!


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

I take my tag ends and whip stitch them and pull them tight against the loop end serving.


----------



## K.G.K. (Jun 27, 2011)

Mr.Moose said:


> I take my tag ends and whip stitch them and pull them tight against the loop end serving.


I think that is what is cool about the methods described above, is it allows serving to the end loop with out covering an unneeded whip stitch so it eliminates the bulk and creates better uniformity with the serving.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

I use to do a whip stitch, and I didn't like the bulky part. So I change my method and I weave in and out and it works perfect for me. 



Hutch


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
Tried to see the video.[ http://s745.beta.photobucket.com/use...a9b42.mp4.htmlHutch

M computer says its no longer there. Am I doing it right. [ Later


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

http://s745.photobucket.com/user/Hu...y/Custom bow strings and slings?sort=3&page=1
Try this one Unk.


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

Yeah I changed its location a while back. Sorry Unk!




Hutch


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> http://s745.photobucket.com/user/Hu...y/Custom bow strings and slings?sort=3&page=1
> Try this one Unk.



================

Hello
Thanks a bunch. 
Just got my string jig finished. 
Going to make my first bow string ha ha

==
Hello Hutch
U are redeemed and forgiven. [ Smile [:wink: [ Later


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Unk Bond said:


> ================
> 
> Hello
> Thanks a bunch.
> ...


Care to share your jig pics Unk? I am always interested to see what that coffee grinder comes up with.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Care to share your jig pics Unk? I am always interested to see what that coffee grinder comes up with.


Hello
Sure will tomorrow. [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Care to share your jig pics Unk? I am always interested to see what that coffee grinder comes up with.


Hello and here U go as promised. :wink:
Have a stretcher just didn't get it in the pic.

Might add the up right string post. Have a brass spool that rolls with the string movement [ Later


----------



## jvswan (Apr 19, 2013)

BowStringDepot said:


> Yeah I changed its location a while back. Sorry Unk!
> 
> Hutch


Coming at this a little late, but I wanted to thank you for those videos! Really great info and helped me to understand the loop process better. Gonna start my first set of strings in the next week or so!


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

jvswan said:


> Coming at this a little late, but I wanted to thank you for those videos! Really great info and helped me to understand the loop process better. Gonna start my first set of strings in the next week or so!


you are welcome! videos are old but should explain it well. 

Hutch


----------

